# Finally Got Around To Hunting



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been jealous of all the great posts about UT hunting..I finally got the chance to head out hunting this past week in VA with my muzzy. Here's the link to the post:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/100601-virginia-whitetail.html


----------

